# Need some help possibly buying a pair of EAW's with a damaged horn



## M4rk23 (May 2, 2011)

If all that needs done is to replace the compression driver I can get a pair of EAW FR159z for $400 minus the cost to repair them which is hard to pass up. When I went to demo them the one sounded fine the other's horn sounded like mud but didn't pop or crackle and had a small dent in the woofer that could be popped out but I'm wondering how it got there with grills on the cabinet. The cabinets aren't banged up and they look nice just a little dusty is all really. They have not been used in years I'm told and are about 10 yrs old. The guy selling them is a good friend of a good friend of mine so I don't think he's trying to get one over on me and it was him who said bring your amp and lets make sure they still work fine. So what do you guys think could this be as simple as finding a replacement driver? Could it be the crossover or something else internal? What other things should I consider or be concerned about?

Thanks -Mark

BTW I'm not new to here just changed my user name.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

M4rk23 said:


> BTW I'm not new to here just changed my user name.


Can't help you with the speakers Mark. But I've got to ask, why didn't you just log in with your other username?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a pair of brand new compression drivers that are for a pair of B52 MX1515's. I don't have the speakers anymore but I still have the drivers so if you are interested let me know. They are for these but they might be interchangable with yours..http://www.buzzillions.com/x/outgoi...alse&pos=1&ptyp=product&cat=10709&hiCat=10016


----------



## M4rk23 (May 2, 2011)

mechman said:


> Can't help you with the speakers Mark. But I've got to ask, why didn't you just log in with your other username?


Because I kept forgetting the _ in my user name. It was M4rk_23 but I dropped the underscore everywhere else cause some places don't allow them and I only had 29 posts anyway. Just easier to keep them all the same so I don't get confused and have to go through the whole reset password process.

I'm used to getting lots more replies tho? Is there another forum that discusses Pro audio somewhere that may be able to help me more?

Thanks -Mark


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

Most Horn speakers can be fixed by replacing the Diaphragm and not the entire driver, it's a little extra work but you will save a whole bunch of money.


----------



## M4rk23 (May 2, 2011)

Thank you! Is that something I could do on my own or take it to a shop? I am a machinist btw so precesion work is my job but never really fixed speakers before. Can you say if I should be worried about anything else or how to tell if that's whats wrong. I wonder what a shop would charge to just have a look at them and give me a quote on fixing them?


----------

